# Question about adopting another.



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I just got my little guy... BUT... looking at the Humane Society site I fell upon this beautiful 1 y/o purebred male GSD that looks like he would fit in here perfectly. I have lots of property for running, a very large fenced in yard, and a large 6 foot tall kennel with a top on it that is connected to the house and doggie door. Do you think it would be too much for my little puppy if I brought in a bigger brother this soon? I'll call tomorrow to see if he is still available, if he is I could pick him up then. My puppy is so active, I feel like I'm depriving him cause I don't have as much energy as he does. Bad idea? Good idea?
There is an obedience class nearby, I plan on taking puppy, I could take this guy (Axel) first.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

As tempting as it is, I would not get another dog right away. Your puppy needs as much time as you have to give and if you get another new dog, that dog will need a ton of time too, taking time away from the puppy. Wait until your puppy is at least a year old and well behaved before thinking of adding a new addition.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

If you took him in right now you better be prepared for the possibility the puppy will bond to him more than you. This is what happened to me Jamie was completely obsessed with Victor(1.5 yr.old). She would never focus on anything, but him. If he moved she would be right there biting on his face and sides if I separated her from him she would whine for him. I had to resort to tethering her to me because she was so obsessed with him. I hate to say this, but now that she is the only shepherd she is bonding more deeply with us. Plus, she is now getting the full attention that a puppy requires. Also, the older dog began acting out because of the addition of Jamie so it was like I had two puppies. I was about ready to pull my hair out.:crazy: Please just think about this before adding another dog right now. I can see where it is going to be hard to pass him up- he's gorgeous, but it might not be the best thing for the puppy right now.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

1 years old is still a young dog and has more growing and maturing to do. Plus, you don't know what kind of training he's had so you'd essentially be training two puppies at once. 

It's never advisable to get another dog as a playmate for your current one. Getting another dog should be for you only. There is much more to exercising GSD's than having a large yard, they need mental exercise just as much as they need physcial exercise. Do you have the time to mentally exercise the two dogs separately every day? I would wait.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree with what everyone has said so far. Also the risk of same sex aggression as dogs mature is greater in dogs who are close in age. If you got this dog you would need to prepare for the possibility that he and your youngest puppy may not always get along and that they may eventually need to be kept separated.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I also agree with everyone. My pup needs all my attention. I just wish I were years younger so I could play with him all the time! I will post Axle in the rescue area for MI. He looks like a lovely dog.


----------

